# False Pregnancies?



## Happy Wife Farm (Aug 1, 2017)

I have an odd situation - I have 2 does. They are sisters, 17 months old. They are a saanen/lamancha cross and their mother was a heavy milker. Never bred. I used to have 2 wethers in with them. The wethers were done with the burdizzo tool and I was never 100% confident that it worked completely. Last February the wethers started acting bucky - peeing on face, mounting girls, etc. So I sold them. The girls weren't in heat at the time, so I figured all was ok. Fast forward to April - I notice a bag starting to develop on both of them. The one has a bag that is practically full on one side. So, doing the math, I figure if they had gotten pregnant on the very last day the boys were here, 150 days put them due at July 17th. In May I gave them both the PTest from emlabs and they both tested positive for late term pregnancy. So, I started feeding them a bit more thinking they were pregnant.

Now, here I am today with two goats that appear to be pregnant, but show no signs of having babies. I have not seen babies kick or move. They both have milk coming from both teets. But they would be at 165 days minimum right now, and their bags aren't filling up any more. They act normal and healthy.

What are the odds that I have TWO goats with false pregnancy?? I'm not able to get them to a vet for an ultrasound - so I'm not quite sure how to proceed. Should I try milking them? Any input is appreciated.


----------



## annieday (Aug 29, 2017)

I just experienced my first cloudburst pregnancy-- well I should say my doe did

She missed getting bred - but I remember her standing at the fence ( beside the boys) in standing heat -- and doing the normal " he hit the mark!" Hunch.

Well Apparently she has a wild imagination - because for 5 months she acted and looked completely pregnant!

I wondered if a through the fence breeding was possible... 

Like you, I never felt any baby kicks at all...

So when her due date came and she went into mild labor - I started scouring the forums and prepared myself to do all kinds of horrible things with dead kids

Soon her tail went into the usual downward slant, she lost her ligaments ( but not quite as much as normal) 

She cried - pawed- was very restless- walked all over the yard.... and after about an hour she peed.

...and peed... and walked and peed ... and walked and peed ...

I watched in total relief as she got smaller and smaller --- til after 5 hours - she was back to her normal non pregnant size!

Phew! So I put the butcher knife ( gulp) back in the drawer and consoled my doe - as she even cried as if she lost her baby somewhere!

So- now that she is pregnant ( yeah- a buck inside the fence total contact! I am noticing there is a difference in her shape this time.

With the cloudburst ( well, actually I would call it more like a scattered shower!) she was rounded all over - more like edema. With this one there is more definition in her shape.

The good news is- she went into a normal heat the next month- and then the next month she was bred and is now in her 3rd month. So fortunately it must not affect their ability to conceive soon after!

The difference with yours is- mine went into labor on the exact due date ( 145 for Nigerians) 164 seems like long overdue!!

I hope that helps

Keep us posted!!


----------



## annieday (Aug 29, 2017)

Happy Wife Farm said:


> I have an odd situation - I have 2 does. They are sisters, 17 months old. They are a saanen/lamancha cross and their mother was a heavy milker. Never bred. I used to have 2 wethers in with them. The wethers were done with the burdizzo tool and I was never 100% confident that it worked completely. Last February the wethers started acting bucky - peeing on face, mounting girls, etc. So I sold them. The girls weren't in heat at the time, so I figured all was ok. Fast forward to April - I notice a bag starting to develop on both of them. The one has a bag that is practically full on one side. So, doing the math, I figure if they had gotten pregnant on the very last day the boys were here, 150 days put them due at July 17th. In May I gave them both the PTest from emlabs and they both tested positive for late term pregnancy. So, I started feeding them a bit more thinking they were pregnant.
> 
> Now, here I am today with two goats that appear to be pregnant, but show no signs of having babies. I have not seen babies kick or move. They both have milk coming from both teets. But they would be at 165 days minimum right now, and their bags aren't filling up any more. They act normal and healthy.
> 
> ...


Oops!! Just noticed the date!! I sure hope you found out what's going on by now!!


----------



## Happy Wife Farm (Aug 1, 2017)

annieday said:


> Oops!! Just noticed the date!! I sure hope you found out what's going on by now!!


Thanks so much for your reply! It's a relief to know my goats aren't completely abnormal! I was surprised as I talked to people how common it actually is. So, here's my update...

Darcy (black goat) still looks the same. No change. Her bag never really filled. Got a little "pudgy" and did have milk, but I never milked her so she dried up. Honestly, I think she is just FAT! Probably my fault. I'm sure I gave them too much grain, thinking they were pregnant. She acts completely normal though. I'm still waiting for her to go into heat, haven't seen it yet. This time last year they were just starting. They're seasonal, not like Nigerians, so I'm still watching and waiting. I feel like I need to get some weight off of her though before I try to breed her.

Heidi (brown goat). Her one side filled about as much as in the above photo. Never got bigger. She developed mastitis  I had to milk her out twice a day, give her penicillin and treat her with "today" for 5 days. Mastitis is gone now, and I'm now milking her once a day on that one side only. She's producing less and less, so hopefully she's drying up. I have noticed that she is getting smaller - so maybe it's mostly hormones? Maybe Darcy still "thinks" she's pregnant? I swear...these two goats. They are my first, and are determined to teach me all there is to know about raising goats!!


----------



## annieday (Aug 29, 2017)

That's a good way too look at it-- just a learning experienceBut you sure have some mysteries to start out with!

Good for you for clearing up the mastitis!!

There are some goats that just look "fat" all the time - above is my Sammi - she's really pregnant - only 2 kids tho. And not much skinnier when dry!

Maybe Darcy just has a good rumen?

You can check to see if she's really " fat" by feeling her brisket area ( between her front legs and up) if it feels like there is extra goat there she's fat

But that wouldn't explain the milk filling. If they were never bred could be a precocious udder?

You can use sage to dry up a doe. Put it on feed or make herbal balls out of it plus honey or molasses.

I agree - get her in shape if fat- before breeding!

And... in case you didn't know yet - it's best not to feed extra grain until the last 2 months of pregnancy - feeding too much too early could make a too big baby

Hope to see some kid pics in the future!!


----------

